# Show Me Your FurBabies!



## SadiesWorld

Hey all!
I just want to start a thread strictly for sharing photos of your beautiful and loving FurBabies! 

Here is my Sadie girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sadie's beautiful, what a great picture. 

Here's my two furbabies- Roxy(blonde) will be 10 in Dec., and Remy(gold) who is 5 by best guesstimate...... they were both adopted at the age of two.


----------



## olliversmom

Love your babies








Love everything about Golden dogs








Here are a few of my most recent favs....
Ollie almost 18 months, Tyson 21 months.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben ( golden) and Dachsi (dachshund)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Olliversmom*, love the pictures of your boys, they're both beautiful.


----------



## pb2b

Henry hoping mom will share her blueberries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*pb2b, *Henry's adorable, love this picture. 

What a precious face he has, how can you resist?


----------



## PuggledRetriever

Everyone's pups are adorable!!!!! Here is my Maci


----------



## pb2b

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *pb2b, *Henry's adorable, love this picture.
> 
> What a precious face he has, how can you resist?



Let's just say it gets him out of trouble quite a lot.


----------



## SadiesWorld

Here is another photo of Sadie! She thinks she's tough, but she isn't lol
She was barking at the neighbors dog.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are a few recent pictures of Max.


----------



## SadiesWorld

Max's Dad said:


> Here are a few recent pictures of Max.



Max is so handsome!


----------



## SadiesWorld

All of your Golden's are just gorgeous!


----------



## SadiesWorld

And, weenie dog!


----------



## mybuddy

Holy cute fluffiness!

Here is da Buddy


----------



## Aleksandrina

Nice pictures, everyone! 

Here are a few pictures of Theo. He is 10 weeks old now.


----------



## Rkaymay

Zelda, 6 months. She's a spoiled rotten little golden x collie x who knows mix.


----------



## Rkaymay

Ok, one more. I had to leave Z with the lady I babysit for for a few days while fiancé and I went to a wedding. She was SO happy to see us.


----------



## mybuddy

Aleksandrina said:


> Nice pictures, everyone!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of Theo. He is 10 weeks old now.


 That picture of him in what looks like a hammock is priceless. You should have that framed. Very sweet!


----------



## Katduf

Bear and Stormy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Katduf said:


> View attachment 429785
> 
> Bear and Stormy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



That's an amazing picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is a fun thread, great pictures of everyone's precious adorable pups and beautiful Goldens.



*Katduf*-fantastic picture, they were right in step together. 
Bear and Stormy are beautiful!


----------



## olliversmom

mybuddy said:


> Holy cute fluffiness!
> 
> Here is da Buddy


 Da Buddee mi prend.
Ewe are sew berree berree hansum!
Love Ollivero end da Bwat Tysun 

:smooch:


----------



## jennretz

duke






charlie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mybuddy

olliversmom said:


> Da Buddee mi prend.
> Ewe are sew berree berree hansum!
> Love Ollivero end da Bwat Tysun
> 
> :smooch:


 fank yoo mi pren

eye lobe yoo manee


----------



## ArchersMom

Here's my Archer camping last weekend. Retrieving is his life. No puppies were allowed to drink alcohol in the making of these photos


----------



## ArchersMom

He cleans up well. The shower is one of his most favorite places to sleep. He's weird


----------



## kwhit

Here's a few of Chance and Lucy...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Here's Brinkley, the energizer bunny...


----------



## Aleksandrina

mybuddy said:


> That picture of him in what looks like a hammock is priceless. You should have that framed. Very sweet!


Thanks!  It's one of my favorite and I have it framed. Here are a few more pictures from that same day.

@ Katduf : That's a great picture!


----------



## SadiesWorld

Man o' man, are these pups just too precious! 
Sadie was being a mischievous doggy this morning and stole my towel. :0 she is lucky that I love her to pieces!!


----------



## ArchersMom

SadiesWorld said:


> Man o' man, are these pups just too precious!
> Sadie was being a mischievous doggy this morning and stole my towel. :0 she is lucky that I love her to pieces!!
> 
> View attachment 430201


You have such nice looking, clean carpet! I don't remember the last time ours looked nice. Maybe the day I shampooed it


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Bailey ?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SadiesWorld

ArchersMom said:


> You have such nice looking, clean carpet! I don't remember the last time ours looked nice. Maybe the day I shampooed it



LOL thank you! 
I'm in a rental so I definitely have to be careful of the carpets. :O


----------



## TJ4Ever

Toby right; Daisy left...


----------



## mybuddy

Aleksandrina said:


> Thanks!  It's one of my favorite and I have it framed. Here are a few more pictures from that same day.
> 
> @ Katduf : That's a great picture!


There is nothing cuter than a puppy with a tongue peeking out.

You should be very proud. He is spectacular!


----------



## Kevin21

Here are Harley (8) and Charlie (1). They are amazing boys and we are so lucky to have them! We blog about their adventures at the link in our signature below if you would like to see TONS more photos!


----------



## SadiesWorld

Kevin21 said:


> Here are Harley (8) and Charlie (1). They are amazing boys and we are so lucky to have them! We blog about their adventures at the link in our signature below if you would like to see TONS more photos!




OH what handsome boys!! 
I will most definitely check out your blog!


----------



## Charliethree

L to R Charlie, Milo, & Kaya










The black 'sheep' Joseph









The Seniors -Rikki (front) & Buddy


----------



## SadiesWorld

Charliethree said:


> View attachment 432969
> 
> 
> L to R Charlie, Milo, & Kaya
> 
> 
> View attachment 432977
> 
> 
> The black 'sheep' Joseph
> 
> View attachment 433089
> 
> 
> The Seniors -Rikki (front) & Buddy



They are way too cute!!


----------



## SadiesWorld

Sadie enjoying her new queen sized bed. Lol


----------



## Coco's Mom

Here is my Coco at 5.5 month. She is very lanky looking now.


----------



## 1oldparson

Here are a couple of Ginger. She's 20 months now. 





















She really is more energetic than these indicate. ;-)


----------



## MyBuddy22

Here is my Bauer (golden) and his friends Shadow and Bailey (labbies).


----------



## MercyMom

Mercy being too adorable!


----------



## Adalia

Here's my tired Bamboo after play :doh::doh::--sleep:


----------



## Melfice

Adalia said:


> View attachment 434857
> 
> 
> Here's my tired Bamboo after play :doh::doh::--sleep:


haha cute little pup!


----------



## RYAC

My little Lucy


----------



## Capt Jack

Great pic everyone!
My sig pic is currently my favorite picture of Jack & Sweetie.
I'll post a couple more when I'm on my computer.
At work now SHHHHH!!!


----------



## SadiesWorld

All of these FurBabies are too cute! 

Here is Miss Sadie in the morning.


----------



## Melfice

Here is my golden Rusty:










My Brittany Kerrie Ann:










My Pomeranian Skunky:


----------



## SadiesWorld

Those pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## SadiesWorld

My wide retriever.


----------



## Barkr

*Roxy-- "Girl on Fire"*

Roxy-- "Girl on Fire"


----------



## Rob's GRs

A picture of Hogan and Liam taken today (Sept. 26th)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Gorgeous sugar-faced boys!


----------



## wjane

my girls, Lady and Maddie.


----------



## lhowemt

Here we are with Pearl and Lila on the way to our latest whitewater rafting vacation.


----------



## kbear

Katduf said:


> View attachment 429785
> 
> Bear and Stormy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


this is a great picture!


----------



## Duke2014

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## skyqueen

That gave me the most happiness thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eclipse

Penny eyeing me as I take her picture.


----------



## gretzky

Love the pictures! Here's Gretzky on Christmas morning


----------



## SadiesWorld

Sadie standing above me letting me know she has to go outside @ 2 am. She is lucky I love her to pieces!!


----------



## SadiesWorld

Then she runs back in to steal my pillow.


----------



## soxOZ

These are our 4, Mac (12½), Maesie (13½), Matilda (3½) and our latest little bundle of joy, Moe (15weeks)….

Mackenzie (Maccers) 









Maesie









Matilda (Mattie)









MaxiMoe (Moe)


----------



## SadiesWorld

soxOZ said:


> These are our 4, Mac (12½), Maesie (13½), Matilda (3½) and our latest little bundle of joy, Moe (15weeks)….
> 
> Mackenzie (Maccers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maesie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matilda (Mattie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaxiMoe (Moe)



How gorgeous!!


----------



## SadiesWorld

Mac and Maesie look like twins!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hadn't been in this thread for awhile, so glad to see it pop back up.

Love everyone's pictures of their adorable pups and beautiful dogs.
The Old Golds are so beautiful and very special.


----------



## Brave

This is my Bear.


----------



## SadiesWorld

Brave said:


> This is my Bear.
> 
> View attachment 483626



Waaaaay too cute!!!!


----------



## SadiesWorld

Someone was ready for bed.


----------



## SadiesWorld

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Jack9211

Rush







[/IMG]


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos of all your gorgeous pups!


----------



## xooxlinds

*Eli taking over my furniture at 17 weeks!*

Eli is taking over my house!!! But he is so darn cute I can't get mad


----------



## zoechaplin

Barney is no longer a little pup, but when he was..


----------

